# MPFL repair (not reconstruction) CPT code



## deborahcook4040 (Jun 17, 2013)

My provider did en exam under anesthesia, then a knee scope with a debridement chondroplasty, MPFL repair and MCL repair. The MCL repair codes to 27405, the chondroplasty to 29877. I can only find codes for MPFL reconstruction - but my procider did not reconstruct the ligament - he only repaired it. How do I code a repair?

Thanks.

Debby


----------



## jdemar (Jun 17, 2013)

Look @ 27557.


----------



## hannahevola (Jun 24, 2022)

I agree - 27557


----------

